# spark delivery?



## uhooooo (Apr 11, 2019)

Who knows about this?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

sounds like its Walmart 
https://www.drive4spark.com/
only in
*NASHVILLE 
VIRGINIA BEACH
COLUMBUS, GA
NEW ORLEANS
MEMPHIS*


----------



## soypana (Jun 21, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> sounds like its Walmart
> https://www.drive4spark.com/
> only in
> *NASHVILLE
> ...


Interesting... I wonder whats the pay rate? better than flex? Also is it a Walmart program or a third party?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

soypana said:


> Interesting... I wonder whats the pay rate? better than flex? Also is it a Walmart program or a third party?


Looks like it will be handled by a third party, DDI.

*https://ddiwork.com/walmart-spark-partnership-with-ddi/*
As for pay, it will possibly start off really decent and then gradually go downhill. 

I didn't see anything official on that, though.


----------



## soypana (Jun 21, 2016)

WAHN said:


> Looks like it will be handled by a third party, DDI.
> 
> *https://ddiwork.com/walmart-spark-partnership-with-ddi/*
> As for pay, it will possibly start off really decent and then gradually go downhill. :biggrin:
> ...


yeah like amazon flex.. it was great when it first started.. there were only 4 hours block with 20-30 packages. Now you get 2-3 hours blocks with 50+ packages :biggrin:


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

soypana said:


> yeah like amazon flex.. it was great when it first started.. there were only 4 hours block with 20-30 packages. Now you get 2-3 hours blocks with 50+ packages :biggrin:


lol maybe you do I've been getting 4.5 hr blocks still


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

The pay started off real bad and they had trouble getting drivers to pick up these $3.98 grocery orders at Wal-Mart. So far, I've picked up zero.

This came today:



*Introducing a New Pay Structure *
 

 

Hello Spark Driver,

We have been listening to driver partners and heard feedback about wanting pay to be more reflective of the level of effort it takes to complete different deliveries.
*We are excited to let you know starting 7/21, Spark is introducing a new pay structure in your area!*

This smarter pay model directly incorporates your feedback and takes into consideration factors representative of the variances in effort required for different deliveries, such as:

 
Effort required to get to the pickup location on time
 
Longer than expected wait times at pickup
 
Effort required to load the order for in-store pickups
 
Extra miles or traffic congestion
 
Effort required to unload the order at the delivery location
 
The care you take to provide your customers the best experience

With this new pay structure, offers will now be sent your way with a minimum, or starting offer price, but you may earn more based on factors such as those mentioned above.

Please see details on key changes to the app experience and some FAQs below.

Thank you for choosing Spark!

Best,
Spark Team.

*Frequently Asked Questions:

Will offer prices still surge? *Yes, offer prices will continue to surge. If you accept an offer during surge, you'll now see the surge amount reflected in your base earnings.

*Any changes to the payout process? *No, there are no changes to the settlement payment cycle. You will continue to receive settlement payment every Friday.

*Is the minimum guaranteed? *Yes, the minimum pay in the offer is your guaranteed take-home for the delivery. You may earn more after accepting the offer. You'll see any extra earnings reflected in 'Extra Effort'.

*Will I still get paid if the order is canceled after I've shown up to the pickup location? *Yes, if this happens, you will still be compensated a pickup fee for showing up.

*Will we still be paid for returns? *Yes, you will be paid a return fee if you must complete a return trip to the store.

*Any changes to tips? *
No changes to tips. You receive 100% of the tips earned, as always.
You can view the full FAQs page on our website.

Regards,
Spark Team.


----------

